# Planted tank question



## alvie (Jan 25, 2011)

I just started a 10g planted tank today. Gravel bottom, I've planted some HC cuba and flooded 1/2 the tank with water (added a little fert to it as well). I wonder if I need to flood the whole tank instead and turn on my filter just to have some water current in the tank? Maybe put in a heater as well? Or just leave it as is will do? 

Please help~~ Thank you~


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you using only gravel? or did you put soil on the bottom and capped it with gravel? As long as the plant is fully submergered it should be fine but why not fill the tank the whole way. Gives it more room to grow. Some plants require certain temp levels so look up the details on the plant you chose and then determine if you need a heater or not. Any fish in the tank? if not then a filter is not needed unless you plan to do fish. then you can start the cycle.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

It's either you fill it it up and add the filter or you empty it for a dry start.
If not they will die in that stale still water - you try leaving a cup of water around then drink it 2 weeks later and see how it is.
If your light isn't high enough and if you plan on running without co2, you will have a hard time with the hc, also the gravel won't help either.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It doesn't take much to keep some plants alive. But if you want the plant to grow and look great then you need to make sure there is enough light, ferts, nitrates and so on.

What is the lighting of this 10 gallon?

I have a couple tanks I use just for growing plants, they are higher light, I do some ferts and co2 and one of the most important things, in my opinion, is fish to give a source of nitrates. I have about 100 feeder guppies in the 75 gallon and about half a dozen mollies in the 25 gallon


----------



## alvie (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your help!

I'm using only gravel and I've put 2 platy fries in the tank that's about it. I'm doing the yeast Co2 and regards to the lighting, I have no clue of what kinda light it is since it came with the tank when I bought it (Marineland Led Aquarium Kit 10).

I will flood the whole tank, put in more fish, use the compressed co2 and add the filter if this is the case...


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I have the same tank and that LED is not strong enough for plants. u need to consider upgrading your light tonbe truly succesful with plants


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

make sure you cycle before adding many more fish


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I would also stop the CO2 unless you get yourself high light levels in the tank. Not needed for low light levels of your LED


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd like to second not adding more fish. You need to run the filter and let the tank cycle, which can take upwards of a month (maybe faster with plants). If you add more fish, the mostly likely outcome is dead fish. 

There is lots of info here and elsewhere on the nitrogen cycle, and the importance of cycling a tank to allow the establishment of a strong bacterial colony. I wish I knew this before I started the hobby and killed my first batch of poor fishies!


----------



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

Agreed. Cycling your tank properly is one of the most important components of a successful tank from the outset. Good luck!


----------

